# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  How much did you pay for your blood python?

## Kilo

How much did you pay for your blood python?

----------


## Schlyne

Uh, I can't vote in the poll really.

The black blood wasn't really free as I traded my albino honduran x florida kingsnake ("jurassic milksnake") female for her.

As for the Sarawak, he was about $200.

----------


## snakey68

I cant vote as my bloods cost way more than the top figure of 160.  Is that dollars or pounds etc BTW ?

I paid £225.00 for my male and around £190.00 with a trade on one of my female Royals.

----------


## Kilo

That is US dollars. I guess I got a steal at $40 eh? Only problem now is getting her to eat. It has been a week and a half and still not eating (which I guess isn't to long). She seems so docile it is crazy... I did give her a week to settle with no contact!

----------


## shhhli

You have to take into consideration that yours is a wild type blood, im assuming. i think schlyne has a black blood and snakey lives in the uk... morphs and distance bump prices.

...still jealous...

when are you going to attempt to feed her next? i might reduce handling a day or two before the next feeding attempt (except to move her to the feeding tank if you do that method).. do you do frozen or pre-killed? try live and small (might make it more comfortable)... only ideas i can think of that we tried with our bp. never had a corn that wouldnt eat...    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tybalt

> You have to take into consideration that yours is a wild type blood, im assuming. i think schlyne has a black blood and snakey lives in the uk... morphs and distance bump prices.


Yes indeed a pair I am looking at from Jeff Hartwig is going to run about $550.00 plus shipping. U.S. dollars that is. 

http://www.jeffhartwig.com/BlackBloods.htm

Kilo you got a great price for a wild type Blood for 40 clam shells? That is awesome. My local breeder sells them for $100-$150 USD. 

Again good luck with him and Goodnight!

-Danny

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

I should be able to vote after saturday  :Wink:  . (Philadelphia reptile show)

----------


## Kara

_PRICELESS!!!_

----------


## xdeus

I love that snake, Kara.  I know next to nothing about Bloods, but I was wondering if that is a morph or a very pretty normal?    Is it a Sumatran?   :Confused:

----------


## dom13

wow KLG yours is beautiful :Long tongue:   i see why it is priceless :Rock on:

----------


## JLC

> _PRICELESS!!!_


Kara, this is one extraordinary looking animal!!! I "quoted" your post just so I could see the picture pop up again!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kilo

Kara is that a beautiful blood! Why is my blood considered a wild type blood?

----------


## Kara

Because it's not a color/pattern mutation.   :Smile:

----------


## Cubby23

Kara yours just a nice high red right? Are any of her/his offspring avaiable?

----------


## Kara

He's a very special het albino...no available offspring yet.  Check with me next season.   :Smile:

----------


## Kilo

ROLO IS ALSO A HET ALBINO? Has anyone ever seen an albino blood???

----------


## Tybalt

> ROLO IS ALSO A HET ALBINO? Has anyone ever seen an albino blood???


Not in person but here is a link:

http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/Bloo...loodPython.htm

----------


## Schlyne

Hey Kara, just out of curiousity, did you hatch out Rolo yourself?

I have a Black Blood and a Sarawak short tail, which is like a Borneo short tail...locality difference, along with a few other things.

----------


## Kara

Nope...he was a surprise from Kev.   :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## Kilo

Thanks for the link Tybalt! I now want a albino blood  :Sad:  And I want a normal just like Rolo! His colors are insane!

----------


## novato

More than what the poll says!

----------


## novato

> _PRICELESS!!!_


Wow! That is priceless. Any more pics of your other bloods.  :Very Happy:  I bet you have a very nice collection!

----------


## CeraDigital

I wound up paying $280 each, for 3 of my females which were selectively bred. Their parent's were drop dead gorgeous! I purchased 1.1 from LLL Reptile, for $79 each. One male I wound up paying $700 for but I purchased him as an adult. He has some very deep cherry colors on him, as well as very deep yellow coloring.

----------


## Snakeman

im gonna end up paying $79.99 for a blood from LLLReptile.i just need to send the money order today!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ravens_Mama

Well for Garnet i paid $170 shipped from Bob Clark, for Sobek since im getting him from a friend im getting him at a STEAL for $60 shipped and im looking at several ranging from $175-400. Also plans on getting ones from Kara this season so im looking at another $300-1k 

JenJen

----------


## J32A2

$100 - Sumatran Red Blood
$250 - Sumatran Short Tail (black blood)

----------


## lillyorchid

I paid $95 for mine, which I thought was pretty cheap since I seem that at shows for a whole whole lot more.

----------


## mattah320

WOW!  That is a very pretty snake.  I've actually sparked at interest for these guys in the past few months.

----------


## longviewbplover

I paid more then you have listed on here

----------


## Tussin

I payed 260 for a gravid female

----------


## Sasquatch Art

I paid 140 for my pair of Short-tails.

----------


## littleindiangirl

550 for a pair of black bloods

----------


## NateDogg13

Paid $140 for my male sumatran blood. Got him at an expo in Portland, OR. Was so excited that he wasnt nippy and that I was finally getting one I didnt realize he had mites and thought he has an RI(thought he had stuck shed on his nose but it was dried snot from a previous RI, vet said he no longer had it). After vet visit, parking, and admission fee he ended up costing about $215. plus all the time I took to get rid of his mites. All in all in was worth it, hes a great snake.

----------


## moonlightspark

140 gbp

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Paid 
$100 for my first borneo
$200 for my female 
$200 for my sumatran short-tail

----------


## redpython

i paid $500 for some killer babies that grew up and made killer babies.

----------


## 2kdime

Anywhere from 100 to thousands....

----------

